# الحفاظ على الكليتين



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

*

الكليه من أهم أعضاء الجسم الحيوية ، كيف لا ، و هي تقوم بتنقيه دم الإنسان من الفضـلات و العناصر الفائضة طوال اليوم دون توقف ، و هي التي تقوم بإفراز عدد من الهرمونات الـلازمة لتنشيط نخاع العظام لينتج خلايا الدم الحمراء ، و تنظيم نسبة السوائل بالدم ، و لاسيـــــما تلك الهرمونات التي تساعد على زيادة امتصاص الحديد في الأمعاء، بالإضافة لتنظيم نسب الأملاح المعدنية و الشوارد في الدم مثل ( الصوديوم ، الكالسيوم ، الكلور ، البوتاسيوم )، و مـــن هذا المنطلق يتوجب على كل إنسان أن يدرك مدى أهميه الكليتين ، و اتبــــاع النـصـائــح الطبـــيـة الضرورية للحفاظ على صحة و سلامة الكلى ووظائفها ، و قد قمت بتبسيطها إليك لتتمكن مـن فهمها جيداً و العمل بها ، كما يلي :

1- تعرف معي على المسببات الرئيسية للفشل الكلوى و تشمل :
· الوراثة " كإصابه أحد أفراد أسرتك بالفشل الكلوي " . 
· الإفراط في تناول الأدويه و المضادات الحيوية و مسكنات الألم .
· ارتفاع ضغط الدم و الإهمال في متابعته وعلاجه .
· اهمال مضاعفات الأمراض المزمنه " كالسكري و الذئبة الحمراء". 
2 - لا تفرط بشرب العصائر و السوائل ، و تناول الماء الصافي بدلاً من المشروبات الغازية فقد اثبت علمياً بأن المشروبات الغازية ( الكولا) لا تروي العطش و تضر بالكليتين. 
3 - لا تفرط بتناول الطعام ،كالكربوهيدات ( السكريات)، و البروتينات (اللحوم) و الدهون. 
4 - تناول الخضراوات و الفواكه الطازجة يومياً ، فهي سر الصحة والرشاقة و الحيوية . 
5 - إن الإفراط في تناول الطعام يبكر من مرحلة الشيخوخة و يزيد من الإصابه بالأمراض. 
6 - مارس الرياضة بانتظام ، و خذ قسط كاف من الراحة خلال النهار و في الليل. 
7 - اجري فحص دوري لوظائف الكلى ، خصوصاً اذا كنت تتناول أي من أنوع الأدوية. 
8 - قم بزيارة طبيب ، و عمل التحاليل اللازمة مثل تحاليل الدم ( الكرياتينين و اليوريا ) ، و تحاليل البول ( البروتين ، و الأملاح المعدنية ، و السكر و غيرها ) . 
9 - لا تهمل أي من أعراض إلتهابات المجاري البولية ( كالحرقة عند التبول أو الألم ، و احمرار لون البول  ) ، و كذلك حصاوى الكلى . 
10- تابع معدل ضغط الدم ، بحيث لا تزيد ضغط الدم عن المعدل الطبيعي 120/ 80 ملي متر زئبق.

و أخيراً ، تذكر بأن أمراض الكليتين تتميز بأنها خفية غالباً ، حيث نلاحظ أن الكثيرين يبدأ بعملية الغسيل الكلوي فجأة، دون أن يعرف أنه مصاب بالفشل الكلوي سابقاً ، مما يتوجب اتباع النصائح الطبية السابقه ،*​


----------



## dodoz (5 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسسى ليكى يا هابى*
*موضوع رائع جداً*
*ربنا يبارك حيلتك*​


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك هابي

معلومات حلوة كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا ومفيد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## VENA* (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائـــــع*


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسسى ليكى يا هابى*
> *موضوع رائع جداً*
> *ربنا يبارك حيلتك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك هابي
> 
> معلومات حلوة كتير
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا ومفيد*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

VENA* قال:


> *موضوع رائـــــع*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Tota Christ (6 يوليو 2009)

مرسى على المعلومات والنصائح الغاليه والموضوع الاروع من الروعه​


----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2010)

sara A قال:


>


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا يا هابى 

شكراااااااااا حبيبتى 

ربنا يحافظ على الكل

ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

Tota Christ قال:


> مرسى على المعلومات والنصائح الغاليه والموضوع الاروع من الروعه​


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا يا هابى
> 
> شكراااااااااا حبيبتى
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2011)

> *فقد اثبت علمياً بأن المشروبات الغازية ( الكولا) لا تروي العطش و تضر بالكليتين.*


*ربنا يطمنك هابى مش بشربها خالص حوالى 4او 5 مرات فى اليوم ههههههههه*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*معلومات جميلة هابى *
*ميرسى على تعبك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## انجي حنا (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع
فى الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت ان الشباب والطفال بيشربو مياة غازية كتير بدل اللبن حاجة تزعل .


----------



## happy angel (7 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ربنا يطمنك هابى مش بشربها خالص حوالى 4او 5 مرات فى اليوم ههههههههه*


----------



## happy angel (7 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *معلومات جميلة هابى *
> *ميرسى على تعبك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> فى الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت ان الشباب والطفال بيشربو مياة غازية كتير بدل اللبن حاجة تزعل .


----------

